
Let Game Theory Tell You When It’s Time to Go Shopping - furcyd
http://nautil.us/blog/let-game-theory-tell-you-when-its-time-to-go-shopping
======
JMTQp8lwXL
My experience of grocery shopping around 5pm and 9pm has led to the
observation that people haven't shifted their habits due to pandemic.

There's a post-work rush and it's not busy in the evening.

